# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Μπορει να γινω αλκοολικος?

## GeorgeM

Ειμαι 22 και γενικα οταν αγχονομαι επηρεαζεται ο υπνος μου με αποτελεσμα να κοιμαμαι λιγες ωρες σε περιοδους αγχους. Τα βραδυα λοιπον με πιανει δυσκολια στον υπνο συνηθιζω να πινω ενα-δυο ποτηρακια ουισκι πριν πεσω για υπνο γιατι με βοηθαει να χαλαρωσω. Στατιστικα αυτο το κανε 2-3 βραδυα καθε 15 μερες. Γενικα το ελεγχω και ποτε δεν εχω πιει παραπανω απο οσο πρεπει. Υπαρχει κυνδινος να γινω αλκοολικος?

----------


## Giouvarlaki

Γενικότερα, αυτό μπορεί να είναι από το πιο αθώο έως το πιο επικίνδυνο πράγμα. Εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά και μόνο από το πώς εσύ θα το χειριστείς, πόσο επιρρεπής είσαι στο αλκοόλ κλπ. 
Προσωπικά μιλώντας, κάπου στην ηλικία σου άρχισα να πίνω κ εγώ για να φτιάξω τον ύπνο μου που ήταν ελάχιστος και πολύ κακός ποιοτικά. Σιγά σιγά το αύξησα γιατί με βοηθούσε γενικότερα στη διαχείριση του άγχους, της στεναχώριας και του θυμού μου. Με χαλάρωνε, με άδειαζε από σκέψεις και συναισθήματα και με έκανε να νιώθω όμορφα. Έτσι έχασα τον έλεγχο. Ο αδερφός μου από την άλλη, είναι 45 χρονών και έχει τη συνήθεια να πίνει 2-3 ποτ κρασί κάθε βράδυ για να αποβάλει το άγχος και την κούραση της μέρας, εδώ και πάνω από 20 χρόνια. Δεν έχασε ποτέ τον έλεγχο, δεν ξέφυγε ποτέ. Οπότε είναι αποκλειστικά θέμα αυτοελέγχου και διαχείρισης εαυτού !

----------


## Macgyver

Eγω ετσι αρχισα , και φαινεται οτι ειμαι επιρρεπης στο αλκοολ, και σταδιακα αυξανα τις ποσοτητες , μεχρι που ειχα χασει τον ελεγχο ......................προσοχη συνιστω , καλυτερα να μην μαθεις δοκιμαζοντας αν εισαι επιρρεπης στο αλκοολ, ειναι σαν να καθεσαι σενα βαρελι με μπαρουτι , και να παιζεις με σπιρτα ......τοκοψα πλεον , αλλα με ταλαιπωρησε πολυ ...... το θεωρω υπουλο το αλκοολ , ιδιως οταν γινεται για καποιον σκοπο , πχ να κοιμηθεις , αλλο να πινεις με το φαγητο σου ενα ποτηρακι .....

πιστευω ειναι στα γονιδια , διοτι αρχισα να καπνιζω για να πηγαινω τουαλετα , αλλα δε μου πηγαινε το τσιγαρο , μου φαινοταν σιχαμερο , ενας αλλος μπορει να κολλαγε ......

----------


## Έρις

Το σημάδι που θα έπρεπε να σε προβληματίσει είναι ότι χρησιμοποιείς το αλκοόλ ως φάρμακο. Δεν είσαι αλκοολικός, αλλά το χρησιμοποιείς για να αντιμετωπίσεις την αϋπνία σου, αν είσαι εντάξει με αυτό και ξέρεις ότι μετέπειτα δεν θα αρχίσεις να πίνεις μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες για να αντιμετωπίσεις κάτι άλλο... ο.κ...

Κι εγώ θεωρώ το αλκοόλ εξαιρετικά ύπουλο, θα σου πρότεινα να παραμείνεις στην κοινωνική του χρήση.

----------


## Jaded Future

Συμφωνώ ότι είναι ύπουλο το αλκοόλ, όπως και όλοι οι εθισμοί.
Προσωπικά έχω υπάρξει όταν ήμουν φοιτητής σχεδόν αλκοολικός, αφού έπινα κάθε μέρα μεγάλες ποσότητες (σπούδασα στην Αγγλία γαρ..).
Όταν γύρισα και πήγα για εξετάσεις και μου είπαν ότι έχει θέμα το συκώτι μου, χέστηκα πάνω μου και το έκοψα μαχαίρι για 1.5 χρόνο.
Ευτυχώς, τα πράγματα διορθώθηκαν, γιατί γενικά το συκώτι είναι μεγάλη ιστορία και συνήθως δεν επανέρχεται.
Τώρα πίνω 2 μπύρες μέσα σε 2-3 ώρες με τους κολλητούς μου, στην 3η θα την ακούσω.
Στο σπίτι πίνω λίγο, όχι κάθε βράδυ, αλλά σίγουρα κι εμένα με χαλαρώνει και βοηθάει στο να αποβάλλω την πίεση και το άγχος όλης της ημέρας...

Το θέμα είναι να το ελέγχεις μόνος σου.
Επίσης με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ που έχουν γίνει τόσο αυστηροί οι μπάτσοι με τα αλκοτέστ/μπλόκα, με αποτέλεσμα να μη πίνω πάνω από το όριο και να οδηγώ όπως συνήθιζα να κάνω συχνά στο παρελθόν..

----------


## Hex

Κι εγώ έτσι άρχισα και κατέληξα πάρα πολύ γρήγορα να κατεβάζω ένα μπουκάλι τζιν κάθε βράδυ για να κοιμηθω, να χρωστάω αρκετά λεφτά και ήμουν λίγο πιο μικρή από σενα. 20 χρόνων. Φέτος το έκοψα γιατί η χρονιά χρήση μαζί με τα χάπια δεν πήγαινε έκανα βλακείες και τα έπαιξαν στομάχι και εντερο και κατέληξα μεταξύ άλλων να τα κανω πάνω μου νηφάλια. Εξευτελιστικο. Το έκοψα λοιπόν μαχαίρι. Πλεον πίνω 1-2 φορες την βδομαδα και μόνο κρασακι. Δεν είναι αθώο το αλκοόλ. Θέλει προσοχή. Αλλά το ότι το ρωτάς αυτό καλό είναι. Καλό είναι να προσέχουμε τον εαυτό μας.

----------


## kingloule

αδερφε το ξυδι ειναι υπουλο,θελει προσοχη. ολοι απο ενα ποτηρακι αρχισαμε και φτασαμε να πινουμε τον αμπακο.

----------

